# Recommend a printer / copier/ scanner



## Carmel (27 Oct 2008)

Hi

I want to buy a printer that will also scan and copy documents for home use. I will mainly be printing out text documents, the odd photo. I don't have room for separate appliances so need to go for the all-in-one. Don't want a fax.

I paid a visit to PC World and have checked out a few HP all-in-ones that they stock on-line, but haven't found any with good reviews.

I would be brand loyal to HP, hadn't considered anything else, but should I look at Canon?

Don't want to spend more than €120. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## podgerodge (27 Oct 2008)

the Canon MP220 for only €60 in Argos will do you fine or the MP520 for €99.99 if you want a preview screen and slightly better quality (but none that most will notice)


----------



## mercman (27 Oct 2008)

Carmel, try LIDL. They are presently doing a printer,scanner and copier made by HP for €129.99 A great machine and a super deal.


----------



## mathepac (27 Oct 2008)

mercman said:


> Carmel, try LIDL. They are presently doing a printer,scanner and copier made by HP for €129.99 A great machine and a super deal.


That HP machine has a fax and 


Carmel said:


> ... Don't want a fax...



Carmel, I have found that the search facility very useful, here is my response to a similar question from 4 or 5 days ago ; http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=730331&postcount=6


----------



## allthedoyles (27 Oct 2008)

go for a canon ,- in my opinion way better than hp


----------



## Rois (28 Oct 2008)

Canon are great especially for photos, then Epson.  HP ok for normal printing, but not so good for photos and inks can be pricey. You should be able to pick up a printer, scanner, copier for about €70. Check out the ink prices before you buy - they can be more expensive than the printer.


----------



## Carmel (29 Oct 2008)

Thanks for all the replies.

I have decided to go for the Canon MP520, €99.99 in Argos. The reviews for it are good and it has separate cartridges for the different colours which I can get at a very reasonable price.

I just wanted to check, do I need to buy original cartridges to start off with or will the compatible ones be okay? I can get compatible ones with 'the chip' incorporated for about 1/3 of the price of the original ones. (choicestationery.com and mx2.com) 

The Irish cartridge sites (inkmaestro.ie and inkjet.ie) only seem to sell compatible cartridges without 'the chip' so you need to have original cartridges to take the chip out of.

Thanks again

C


----------



## podgerodge (30 Oct 2008)

I've used choicestationery loads of times over the years and never had a complaint with their compatible cartridges.


----------



## ACA (1 Nov 2008)

Just bought the Brother DCP-357C colour, printer, copier scanner from Harvey Norman for 79.99. Excellent value, great copy/scan quality and very reasonable. Replacement ink are 16.99 each - so not overly priced either.

Satisifed customer only - no affiliation to Harvey Norman or Brother


----------



## Diddles (4 Nov 2008)

ACA said:


> Just bought the Brother DCP-357C colour, printer, copier scanner from Harvey Norman for 79.99. Excellent value, great copy/scan quality and very reasonable. Replacement ink are 16.99 each - so not overly priced either.
> 
> Satisifed customer only - no affiliation to Harvey Norman or Brother


 
Sorry to dissapoint you but bought the same one in Cork for €69.99 and the brother cartridges are €13


----------

